

Ask HN: What is the best mobile analytics service you've used, and why? - clooth

I&#x27;m currently weighing my options, and all the popular ones (Mixpanel, Keen.io, and friends.) look quite good and polished.<p>I want to hear what you were missing in your chosen solution and what service provided a solution?
======
rubyrescue
Flurry - good for demographics Mixpanel - great for a) realtime, b) nice
retention visualization, c) a bit expensive. NewRelic - good at also giving
visual indicators of api issues. BugSense - also does analytics. great for bug
reporting.

Haven't used google analytics on mobile much...

overall if you have to pick one I'd recommend Mixpanel

